# Abgerundetes Rechteck mit Rahmen



## beelzebubi (2. April 2006)

Hi, ich möchte für meine Website abgerundete Ecken herstellen.Aussen weiss innen Weiss nur die Rundung ist farblich.Nun sehe ich bei PS CS2 keine Möglichkeit dem Tool zu sagen das es einen x Pixel breiten Rahmen zeichnen soll. Es   leider nur eine Gesamtfüllung des Rechtecks. Ich such mich hier schon krank.
Ist doch ne banale Geschichte . Ich nehme mal an das ich die richtigen Schalter nicht gefunden habe.


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (2. April 2006)

Also,

abgesehen davon, dass Deine Problembeschreibung ziemlich konfus ist, vermute ich, dass Du  die Sache wie folgt lösen könntest:

- Du hast eine rechteckige Auswahl aufgezogen
- Unter dem Menüpunkt 'Auswahl' kannst Du diese mit abgerundeten Ecken versehen
- Dann wählst Du unter 'Bearbeiten' die Option 'Kontur füllen'. 

Damit lässt sich die Dicke einer gewünschten Umrandung pixelgenau in der Breite einstellen.

Oder:

Eleganter geht's mit einer sog. Formebene, bei der Du unter 'Fülloptionen' die Option 'Kontur' anwählst. Der Vorteil hier: Diese Einstellungen lassen sich nachträglich jederzeit nochmal verändern oder variieren.


----------



## beelzebubi (2. April 2006)

Ja Danke.
Das war es.Der Übergang von der Kurve in die Gerade ist leider sehr kantig.Ich habe vorher mit Freehand gearbeitet und fand das Ergebnis dort auch unschön.
Nun dachte ich Photoshop kommt damit besser klar. War wohl nix.Die Kurve ist sogar noch verpixelter als bei Freehand.


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (4. April 2006)

Also,

das Pixelige hat aber an einen anderen Grund: Im 3D-Design (und auch bei der Darstellung von Schrift) gibt es eine autom. Kantenglättung, Anti-Aliasing genannt. Photoshop arbeitet aber Pixelbasiert. Wenn Dir gekrümmte Kanten zu hart erscheinen, dann versuch's doch mit nachträglich mit dem Filter Gauß'scher Weichzeichner. Das wirkt dann schon deutlich glatter - dafür aber auch unscharf.


----------

